# وماذا بعد كسفة كاميليا !!!! ( مقال رائع )



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*وماذا بعد كسفة كاميليا !!!! 



كتبها عصام نسيم 



ظهرت كاميليا حجازي المسلمة المزعومة علي فيديو تم نشره في كثير من المواقع والمنتديات والصحف الاليكترونية لتؤكد فيه علي مسيحيتها وانها مسيحية ومتمسكة بالدين المسيحي نافية اشاعة اسلامها او احتجاز الكنيسة لها بعدما اسلمت !
ظهرت كاميليا لترد على المهوسيين الموتورين الباحثين علي اي حروب وهمية ضد الكنيسة خرجت كاميليا لترد علي سكوت عجيب وغريب علي مظاهرات المتطرفين من قبل الدولة والمسئولين مظاهرات حملت اساءات مباشرة للكنيسة والاقباط وقداسة البابا وحتى شيخ الازهر نفسه ّ
خرجت كاميليا تؤكد مسيحيتها وترد علي من ادعوا انها اسلمت وانها سجينة الاديرة وانها مسلمة شهيدة لبست النقاب ( النقاب مرة واحده وليس الحجاب ) متهمين الكنيسة بالارهاب وبحبس المسلمة الشهيدة المعذبة من اجل ايمانها !!!!
خرجت كاميليا لتؤكد لنا حقيقة المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه مجتمع الزيف مجتمع الضلال مجتمع يساق مثل الغنم وراء اي شائعة او اي اكذوبة يصدق فيها المسلمون انفسهم اما بحثا عن انتصار زائف او فرصة للاساءه ضد الكنيسة والتطرف ضدها !
خرجت كاميليا لتؤكد اننا امام فئات من البشر عجيبة وغريبة التكوين فئات عقلها في اذنها لا تبحث عن الحقيقة ولا تريد ان تفكر في الحقيقة ولكن هذه الفئات اسلمت عقولها لاخرون يفكرون ويخططون ويسقون هؤلاء الافراد مثل الغنم في القطيع الذي لا يرى الا عصا قائده امامه !
كاميليا النصر الزائف والاكذوبة الرائجة التي الفها وصدقها كثير من المسلمون حتى من اخترعوا هذه الكذبة صدقوها بعد ان تداولت واصبحت حديث الساعة وقد تذكرت قصة حجا والدراهم بعدما شاهدت هذه المظاهرات وهؤلاء المتشنجين اصحاب اللحى المطالبين بفك اسر الشهيدة كاميليا فقصة حجا تقول انه في يوم من الايام اشاع كذبة ان الوالي يوزع دنانير علي الشعب فما كان من اهل المدينة ان هرولوا جميعا الي بيت الوالي ليأخذوا من هذه الدنانير ثم بعد فترة شاع الخبر ووجد حجا الجميع يجري وعندما سئل البعض قالوا له ان الوالي يوزع دنانير فما كان من جحا ان جرى مع الجموع ليأخذ من دنانير الوالي !!!
هذا ما فعله كثير من المتظاهرين ومن اشاعوا الكذبة فبعدما اشاعوا الكذبة صدقوها واذادوا عليها واصبحت قصة كاميليا مثل قصة ابو زيد الهلالي واصبحت كاميليا مصدر المظاهرات والاحتجاجات من قبل اناس ذو عقول خاوية !
ولكن هل سيتعلم هؤلاء الدرس ام انهم سينكرون الحقائق ؟
بألتأكيد سيقول البعض انه فيديو ملفق او مركب او تحت ضغط الي اخره من هذه المهاترات الفارغه والتي تخرج ايضا من عقول فارغة والسبب هو ان هؤلاء لا يريدون الحقيقة ولا يعنيهم ان كانت مسلمة ام لا فهناك الملايين من المسلمين لا فائده لهم علي الاطلاق ولن ينصرهم اسلام كاميليا او مليون مثلها ولكن المشكلة عند هؤلاء انهم يريدون تهديد الكنيسة والتطرف ضدها فهناك من يعبث بأمن وسلامة هذا الوطن وهناك من يثير هذه الفتن والقلائل في هذه البلد هناك من يريدها نار هناك من يضمر الشر ضد الكنيسة والاقباط والوطن كله هناك من ينشر الاكاذيب والافتراءات ضد الكنيسة لاغراض سيئة في نفسه وللاسف هناك الكثيرون الساكتون علي كل هذه الامور !!!
فهل يتحرك عقلاء الوطن في علاج هذا الخلل ووئد الفتن في مهدها ام سيتركوا الوطن يخرب من قبل بعض السفهاء اصحاب العقول الخاوية والقلوب الحاقدة ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لكن المشكلة عند هؤلاء انهم يريدون تهديد الكنيسة والتطرف ضدها فهناك من يعبث بأمن وسلامة هذا الوطن وهناك من يثير هذه الفتن والقلائل في هذه البلد هناك من يريدها نار هناك من يضمر الشر ضد الكنيسة والاقباط والوطن كله هناك من ينشر الاكاذيب والافتراءات ضد الكنيسة لاغراض سيئة في نفسه وللاسف هناك الكثيرون الساكتون علي كل هذه الامور !*



*مقاله رائعه وفى الصميم

شكرا ليكم

الرب يبارككم​*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*بمناسبة ظهور اختنا في المسيح تاسوني \ كاميليا شحاته و اعلانها تمسكها بمسيحيتها و تكذيبها لما اشاعه الرعاع الهمج المسلمون من اكاذيب و قصص كاذبة مفبركة حول تحولها لدين الرجس و النجاسة و التضليل و الاكاذيب ..الاسلام..
اعلمكم بزيارة الكابتن " جبريل " لي اثناء قيامي بتسليك حوض المطبخ حيث اوحي لي بهذه السورة العظيمة ...سورة "الكبسه" .​ 
سورة "الكبسه"​ 
كاف باء سين هاء ..ان الاسلام لوباء
انا كبسناهم شر كبسة..
و وضعنا السنتهم تحت الحذاء
ارايت " كبسة " الكذابين..
الذين يلبسون قناع الدين ..
و يستحلون اعراض الاخرين ..
و يدعون اسلام المسيحيين.
و يختلقون الذرائع عامدين..
ليحرقوا كل غال و ثمين..
ففضحناهم و كشفنا الالاعيب.
و اخرسنا مبتدعي الاكاذيب
الذين لا يعرفون العيب
و ليس علي ضمائرهم رقيب
انا نصرنا اولاد المسيح
السائرين علي الدرب الصحيح
و ازحنا عنهم غمة الاسلام
و اخرسنا الهمج رعاة الاغنام
الذين لا عهد لهم و لا سلام
يبتدعون القصص و يصدقون
و يتبعون مريضا مجنون
لا ضمير له و لا دين
الا دين الرجس وبئس الدين
كتابه دنس.. و شرعه السكين
مسعور لا يشفق علي مسكين
انا اخرسنا المسلمين
و لعناهم الي يوم الدين
و كشفنا كذب الكذابين
و كبسناهم كبسا مبين
و نجينا وفاء قسطنطين
و جعلنا كاميليا من الفائزين​*


----------



## BITAR (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *سورة "الكبسه"*​
> 
> 
> *كاف باء سين هاء ..ان الاسلام لوباء**
> ...



*نسيت تقول*
*امييييييييييييييييييييييين*​​​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم 

وربنا يهديهم*​


----------



## crusader (11 سبتمبر 2010)

esambraveheart قال:


> *
> *
> *سورة "الكبسه"*​
> *كاف باء سين هاء ..ان الاسلام لوباء*
> ...


* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*حلوة أوي* 

*شكرا لmikel coco علي الموضوع*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

esambraveheart قال:


> *​
> سورة "الكبسه"​
> كاف باء سين هاء ..ان الاسلام لوباء
> انا كبسناهم شر كبسة..
> ...



*صدق الله العظيم !! 

و مرررررررسي يا مايكل للمقالة 
بجد روعة ​*


----------



## DODY2010 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه بجد صوره الكبسه رائه ربنا يباركك يامايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم كلكم

وربنا يباركم​*


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*يبدو انك لم تشاهد هذا الفيديو !! فهي بالفعل خرجت و صرحت​*[YOUTUBE]v7GspsbniPw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​​​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*على فكرة الفيديو دا تناقله التلفزيون المصري الرسمي و ايضا و كل الجرائد الرسمية !! 
اذا بعد كل دا و مش مصدق يبقى دي مشكلتك !! 

بس كأنه فعلا اللي في الصورة كاميليا لانه لسه ما استنسخوا وحدة تانية منها !! ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الدين القيم قال:


> *شفته من أول يوم ............. لا يمت لكاميليا باي صلة ..........!!!!!!!!!!! تطلع على الاعلام وتصرح ...............وليش مختفية ما دام ضايلة مسيحية وليش ما تعيش حياتها الطبيعية مثل الاخرين .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من شو خايفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


خايفه من الارهابيين المتربصين بيها واطلقوا عنها كل الاكاذيب.......
            خايفه من دوله مافيهاش أمن ولا أمان يتسب فيها رمز الاقباط بدون محاسبه او عقاب........
خايفه من زمن الباطل فيه قلبوه حق بدون سابق انذار او برهان ..........
خايفه من الذئاب البشريه اللى واخده شكل الحملان.......
كاميليا هتطلع علىكل وسائل الاعلام وهتشوف بعينك بس يارب تخزى وتسكت وتنام ......


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*سيظهر الحق يوميا ... حق المسيح و نوره 
و ستعرفون يا امة ضلت عن هذا الحق انكم كنتم مخدوعين باكبر خدعة تاريخية قذرة 

انتم من نذرف دموعنا عليهم في صلواتنا ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الدين القيم قال:


> *فلتخرج على الاعلام مباشرة ولتحكي ما تشاء ازا كنتم تدعون بأنها ما زالت مسيحية وليست محبوسة في أحدى الأديرة ........ واين هي منذ  يوما ...... نحن نعرف بأن الاسلام ليست بحاجة ماسة لأحد .............. ولكن احترموا حرية المعتقدات للبشر ازا كنتم بشر اصلا ...يا مهرجين .......... نسيتم أنكم أقلية في العالم العربي بما فيها مصر ...... ولكن ليس من شيم الاسلام العنصرية والحقد ومحاربة الاديان وخطف الناس ...........الاسلام لن ينتشر بحد السيف كما تدعون ولو كذلك فما هو تفسيرك لالاف الاشخاص الذين يدخلون الاسلام يوميا في أوربا وامريكا وبريطانيا وغيرها ....... هل هناك سيف في اوربي لتهديد الناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كفاك تهريجا يا مهرج .............. الآيات القرآنية أطهر من أطهركم وأشرف من أشرفكم .... يا حاقدين .... المفروض تبوسوا أحذية المسلمين أنهم سامحين لكم العيش بينهم*



*خرجت في فيديو وانتوا كالعاده كدبتوا الفيديو
وهتطلع في التلفزيون يوم الاتنين مع رشيد
لو عايز تتأكد فتح مخك الاول واتفرج علي الحلقه
يوم الاتنين الساعه 9 مساء بتوقيت القاهره
علي قناه الحياه المسيحيه
اما اين هي فده لا يخصك ولا يخص اي حد
دي حريه شخصيه ليها هي بس
لما الاسلام مش بحاجه ماسه لحد 
ليه المظاهرات دي لحد دلوقتي حتي بعد الفيديو
عشان تعرف انك بتنقل كلام وخلاص مش فاهم حاجه
اقليه مين انت هتررد زي البغبغان وخلاص
لما الاسلام مش بيخطف امال مين اللي بيخطف
شكلك مش عايش في الدنيا ومش عارف حاجه
لو تعرف حاجه عن تاريخ الاسلام والفتوحات
هتعرف الاسلام انتشر بحد السيف ولا لأ
هات دليل علي كلامك بتاع دخول اجانب للأسلام
وبلاش تردد ورا شيوخك زي البغبغان وخلاص
اما اخر جمله قلتها دي تدل علي اخلاقك
واخلاق رسولك الكريم 
ربنا يشفيك*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *المفروض تبوسوا أحذية المسلمين أنهم سامحين لكم العيش بينهم*​



*على فكرة لو ترجع في التاريخ قبل الاسلام كان ما حكيت الكلام دا !! 
بلاد الشام و مصر كانت كلها للمسيحين بس ربنا يرحم الفتوحات و الغزوات الدموية الاجرامية بتاعت رسولك!! ​*


----------



## دين المحبة (11 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *على فكرة لو ترجع في التاريخ قبل الاسلام كان ما حكيت الكلام دا !! *
> 
> *بلاد الشام و مصر كانت كلها للمسيحين بس ربنا يرحم الفتوحات و الغزوات الدموية الاجرامية بتاعت رسولك!! *​


 
مين حكالك ....... صحيح كان هناك احتلال صليبي لبلاد المسلمين وتم الفتح وتحريرها من ايديهم ولكن ما كانت الاغلبية مسيحية..... المهم بتمنى ما تحاول التشبه بالغرب الصليبي المحتل وتكونوا سندا لأبناء أمتك العربية والاسلامية ........ الاستقواء بالغرب ليست من سمات المؤمن ..... الاحتلال الصليبي عندما قصف العراق لم يميز بين مسجد وكنيسة .... كم أن كل الشعب استهدف بمسلميه ومسيحييه كما تم اعتقال المسلم والمسيحي كما طارق عزيز أكبر مثال ............. 

يا ريت لو ممكن تعطيني رابط قناة الحياة المسيحية على النت وشكرا


----------



## crusader (11 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *​*​​* لانه لسه ما استنسخوا وحدة تانية منها !! *​



*كذب و أفتراء لقد قام البابا شنودة بأستنساخ كاميليا جديدة في قبو دير الأنبا بيشوي في نفس المكان الذي يحاول فيه الرهبان تطوير أسلحة دمار شامل*

​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *يبدو انك لم تشاهد هذا الفيديو !! فهي بالفعل خرجت و صرحت​*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]v7GspsbniPw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


 السلام عليكم
الكنيسة تنفي صلتها بشريط الفيديو المنسوب لكاميليا

أحمد سعد البحيري (المصريون) | 10-09-2010 23:26 

انتشر لغط كبير في الأوساط الإعلامية والدينية وعلى شبكة الانترنت بعد نشرمجهولين لشريط فيديو نسبوه إلى المواطنة "كاميليا شحاتة" المحتجزة من قبل الكنيسة طوال شهر ونصف في إثر إعلانها رغبتها في الدخول إلى الإسلام والحصول على شهادة إشهار بذلك من الأزهر ، فقد انقسم الرأي العام المصري تجاه القضية إلى معسكرين ، أحدهما وهو التيار الأوسع يؤكد على أن الشريط مفبرك وأن الشخصية الواردة فيه ليست هي "كاميليا على الحقيقة" واستشهدوا على ذلك بالخلاف الواضح بين الصور المنشورة لها ، والتي لم تنكرها الكنيسة ولا أهلها ، وبين صورة السيدة التي في الشريط ، وعلى الجانب الآخر تيار يؤكد بأن الشريط هو لكاميليا شحاتة وأنها عادت للمسيحية، ويضم قطاعا واسعا من الأقباط وبعض الإعلاميين المقربين من الكنيسة ، غير أن أصحاب هذه الرؤية لم يقدموا أي دليل إضافي لإثبات تلك الفرضية . 
وقد فاجأت الكنيسة المصرية الجميع أمس بإعلان نفيها أي صلة لها بهذا الشريط وعدم مسؤوليتها عن ما ورد فيه وأعاد مستشارو البابا شنودة التأكيد على موقفه السابق الذي يرفض ظهور كامليا إعلاميا ، وهو الأمر الذي دفع الكثير من الصحف التي تعاطفت في البداية مع فرضية أن تكون من في الشريط هي "كاميليا" إلى التشكيك في الشريط والتحوط في نسبته إلى كاميليا ، ونقلت صحيفة "القدس العربي" أمس نفي الكنيسة المصرية أي علاقة لها بالشريط مضيفة أن الأنبا مرقص شدد من جديد على أن الكاتدرائية موقفها ثابت ولن تهتز إزاء أي ضغوط تمارس عليها من أي جهة ، حسب قوله ، في إشارة إلى تأكيد البابا أكثر من مرة أنه لن يسمح بظهور كاميليا للرأي العام أو الإعلام . ، كما نسبت الصحيفة إلى هاني عزيز المستشار الخاص للبابا شنودة الثالث وعضو الأمانة العامة للحزب الحاكم قوله أن نجل شقيق البابا الكاهن بطرس جيد كاهن كنيسة العذراء بحي الزيتون شمال القاهرة هو الذي قام بتصوير الشريط الذي ظهرت فيه المرأة التي تحولت لأشهر إمرأة في مصر. 
وأضافت الصحيفة نقلا عن الشيخ "أبو يحيى" الذي صحب "كاميليا" إلى الأزهر لإشهار إسلامها في تصريحات خاصة قوله (إن الشريط الذي جرى تداوله مفبرك ولا يمثل الحقيقة وشدد على أن المرأة التي ظهرت فيه ليست كاميليا وقد عرفت ذلك منذ الوهلة الأولى). وأشار أبو يحيى الذي اعتقل فور إعلانه إسلام كاميليا ثم أفرج عنه لاحقاً إن رجال الكنيسة يعيشون مأزقاً ولا يعرفون كيف يتصرفون بسبب تنامي الغضب في اوساط الرأي العام المطالب بفتح ملف المتحولات للإسلام اللواتي تم تسليمهن للكنيسة وعلى رأسهن كاميليا ووفاء قسطنطين . 
غير أن "أبو يحيى" ـ بحسب مصادر المصريون ـ تعرض بعد ذلك لضغوط وتهديدات أمنية عنيفة خلال الأيام الماضية حذرته من الحديث إلى أي وسيلة إعلامية أخرى تعليقا على الشريط ، حيث لوحظ التوتر البالغ على المؤسسة الأمنية ليلة العيد واتخاذها لإجراءات أمنية غير مسبوقة تحسبا للمظاهرات وخشية نجاح النشطاء في تحقيق ما أسموه "بالمسيرة المليونية" تجاه الكاتدرائية ، ووصل التوتر إلى حد إلزام الجهات الأمنية للتليفزيون الرسمي للدولة بالإعلان عن الشريط "المجهول" في سابقة مثيرة للغاية ، وهو ما فسر بأنه محاولة متعجلة لإحباط المظاهرات المحتملة صباح يوم عيد الفطر . ​

ورجح مراقبون استطلعت المصريون رأيهم تجاه موقف الكنيسة من الشريط ، والذي بدا غامضا وصامتا في البداية ، ثم انتهى إلى إعلان نفيها أي علاقة به، رجحوا أن يكون تسريب هذا الشريط مجرد "بالون اختبار" لجس نبض ردود فعل الإعلام المصري والدولي والرأي العام المحلي ، على الطريقة ذاتها التي اتخذها المقر البابوي تجاه الإشاعات المتعلقة بظهورات السيدة "العذراء" فوق قباب بعض الكنائس . 

هذا وقد انتشر جدل ديني وفني مدهش وواسع النطاق على شبكة الانترنت ، وراح محللون فنيون يعقدون مقارنات دقيقة بين الصور للتأكيد على الاختلاف ، كما راح آخرون يحللون ما ورد في الشريط ، ويركزون على مشاعر الاحتقان وصعوبة ابتلاع اللعاب أثناء نطقها ببعض العبارات بما يشير إلى معاناتها والضغط عليها من أجل الإنكار ، كما لاحظ كثيرون أن الشريط تحاشى تماما الحديث عن تفاصيل رحلتها قبل لحظة القبض عليها ، وأين كانت تقيم ومن قابلت ، ولم يتعرض الشريط لعلاقتها بأسرة الشيخ أبو محمد ولا صلتها بالشيخ أو يحيى ولا مسألة ذهابها إلى الأزهر ، كما لم يتعرض الشريط لتفاصيل كثيرة في الأزمة مثل تلك المتعلقة بالأوراق الرسمية الخاصة بها والتي كانت بحوزة الشيخ أبو يحيى بما في ذلك وثيقة زواجها من الكاهن ، كما لاحظ محللون أن الشريط كذب أقوالا وآراءا لم تصدر إلا من الكهنة أنفسهم ، مثل تكذيبه بمسألة أنها تعرضت لغسيل مخ ـ في إشارة لتحولها تجاه الإسلام ـ وأنها تخضع لعلاجات من أجل "غسيل مخها المغسول" وهو التصريح الذي ردده الأنبا أغابيوس، أسقف دير مواس، علنا في حديثه لقناة «الكرمة» المسيحية ، ونقلته عنه العديد من الصحف والمواقع الالكترونية . 
على صعيد آخر أكدت مصادر قريبة الصلة من ملف إسلام "كاميليا شحاتة" أن هناك مستندات جديدة سوف تظهرها خلال الأيام المقبلة بخط يد كاميليا نفسها ، ستكون مفاجأة للرأي العام ولمن سربوا هذا الشريط ومن يحاولون الضغط على كاميليا لتتراجع عن الإسلام . 
من جانبه قال نزار غراب المحامي ، الذي تقدم ببلاغات عديدة للنائب العام للتحقيق في واقعة اختفاء كامليا ، أن القضية ليست محصورة في إسلام سيدة أو عودتها للمسيحية ، وإنما المسألة في صميمها متصلة بإهانة القانون والدستور وانحسار سيادة الدولة على مواطنيها ، وعجزها عن حماية حرية الاعتقاد ، لأنه من غير المتصور أن تقوم دولة بتسليم مواطنة اختلفت مع الكنيسة أو مع زوجها إلى الكنيسة من أجل حبسها وإخضاعها للتحقيق وعزلها عن العالم ، وكأنها سلطة خولها القانون ذلك ، مؤكدا أن المطلب الأساس هو ضمان حرية هذه السيدة وإعادتها إلى الحياة العامة وإلى أسرتها بعد إجراء التحقيقات الكافية من قبل السلطات المختصة في ملابسات الموضوع بكامله .​
المصدر :
http://www.almesryoon.com/news.aspx?id=38830​
فاذا كانت كميليا فلماذا الكنيسة المصرية قامت بإعلان نفيها عن أي صلة لها بهذا الشريط وعدم مسؤوليتها عن ما ورد فيه وأعاد مستشارو البابا شنودة التأكيد على موقفه السابق الذي يرفض ظهور كامليا إعلاميا لماذا لا تسمح الكنيسه لكميليا باالظهور و اعلان عدم اسلامها في القنوات الفضائيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حتى يرتاح الجميع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كل هذا لاينفى ان الشريط للسيده كاميليا وان كان تصويره واخراجه لم يتم تحت اشراف البابا شنوده وسماحه فهذا لايمنع كون من ظهرفى الشريط هو السيده كاميلياوهذا باعتراف زوجها شخصيا وباعتراف الأمن المصرى بالاضافه الى اعتراف الازهر بعدم وصول كاميليا شحاته اليهم .
                          فلا تمحوروا الاخبار وتفهموها وفقا لهواكم
       ياريت تشوفى برنامج سؤال جرئ يوم الاثنين على قناة الحياة بيناقش الموضوع بالكامل


----------



## emad62 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخ انصار المصطفى*
*الله قادر على شفاء كل الامراض النفسيه*
*والهلاوس السمعيه والبصريه وجريده العنصريون المصريه*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> كل هذا لاينفى ان الشريط للسيده كاميليا وان كان تصويره واخراجه لم يتم تحت اشراف البابا شنوده وسماحه فهذا لايمنع كون من ظهرفى الشريط هو السيده كاميلياوهذا باعتراف زوجها شخصيا وباعتراف الأمن المصرى بالاضافه الى اعتراف الازهر بعدم وصول كاميليا شحاته اليهم .
> فلا تمحوروا الاخبار وتفهموها وفقا لهواكم
> ياريت تشوفى برنامج سؤال جرئ يوم الاثنين على قناة الحياة بيناقش الموضوع بالكامل


اخي سامح اولا كما قلت لك مسبقا التي ظهرت ليست كميليا و لقد ارفقت لك الصور اما عن زوجها فاكيد هيقول انها زوجته اما الامن علشان يهدا الوضع 
لكن الان الامر مرتبط با الكنيسه عندما تنفي صلتها بالفيديو المجهول و تؤكد عدم مسؤليتها عن الفيديو اليس هذا غريب بدل ان تقوم بتاكيد الخبر بل ان مستشارو البابا شنودة التأكيد على موقفه السابق الذي يرفض ظهور كامليا إعلاميا لماذا لا تسمح الكنيسه لكميليا باالظهور اليس كل هذا يدل على ان التي ظهرت ليست كميليا و الا لما نفت الكنيسه صلتها باالفيديو اليس من المفروض اذا كانت كميليا لم تعتنق الاسلام ان يتم اظهارها بين العائله التي كانت عندهم و تقول بنفسها انها لم تعتنق الاسلام اليس من المفروض ان تقوم الكنيسه بهذا لاجل تهدئه الراي العام و اسكات الجميع بدل القول بانها ليست مجبره على اظهارها


----------



## besm alslib (11 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اخي سامح اولا كما قلت لك مسبقا التي ظهرت ليست كميليا و لقد ارفقت لك الصور اما عن زوجها فاكيد هيقول انها زوجته اما الامن علشان يهدا الوضع
> لكن الان الامر مرتبط با الكنيسه لما تنفي صلتها على الفيديو المجهول و تؤكد عدم مسؤليتها عن الفيديو اليس هذا غريب بدل ان تقوم بتاكيد الخبر بل ان  مستشارو البابا شنودة التأكيد على موقفه السابق الذي يرفض ظهور كامليا إعلاميا لماذا لا تسمح الكنيسه لكميليا باالظهور اليس كل هذا يدل على ان التي ظهرت ليست كميليا و الا لما نفت الكنيسه صلتها باالفيديو اليس من المفروض اذا كانت كميليا لم تعتنق الاسلام ان يتم اظهارها بين العائله التي كانت عندهم و تقول بنفسها انها اسلمت اليس من المفروض ان تقوم الكنيسه بهذا لاجل تهدئه الراي العام و اسكات الجميع بدل القول بانها ليست مجبره على اظهارها



*
مسلمه هنقول ايه زيها زي كل المتخلفين اللي اسودت وشهم ومش لاقيين كلام يقولوه 

غير التفاهات اللي بتتردد على المنتديات الاسلاميه نفس اللي حصل وقت ربى قعوار

لغاية مطلعت عالتلفزيون واكدت رجعتها للمسيحيه ولان الصدمه كانت قويه حولو على كاميليا 

بجد الله يهديكم وينور بصيرتكم مش بس بصركم 
*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 سبتمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *مسلمه هنقول ايه زيها زي كل المتخلفين اللي اسودت وشهم ومش لاقيين كلام يقولوه *​
> *غير التفاهات اللي بتتردد على المنتديات الاسلاميه نفس اللي حصل وقت ربى قعوار*​
> *لغاية مطلعت عالتلفزيون واكدت رجعتها للمسيحيه ولان الصدمه كانت قويه حولو على كاميليا *​
> *بجد الله يهديكم وينور بصيرتكم مش بس بصركم *​


شكرا على كلامك الذي يدل على احترام الطرف الاخر:01a0ff~139:
طيب ليه الكنيسه تنفي صلتها با الفيديو و يقول *مستشارو البابا شنودة التأكيد على موقفه السابق الذي يرفض ظهور كامليا إعلاميا لماذا لا تسمح الكنيسه لكميليا باالظهور اذا كان لا يسمح فمن التي ظهرت؟؟؟؟*


----------



## besm alslib (11 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> شكرا على كلامك الذي يدل على احترام الطرف الاخر:01a0ff~139:
> طيب ليه الكنيسه تنفي صلتها با الفيديو و يقول *مستشارو البابا شنودة التأكيد على موقفه السابق الذي يرفض ظهور كامليا إعلاميا لماذا لا تسمح الكنيسه لكميليا باالظهور اذا كان لا يسمح فمن التي ظهرت؟؟؟؟*



*برغم عدم اقتناعي نهائيا بالنقاش *

*لان عارفه الصدمه اثرت عليكي وعلى غيرك وخصوصا انها كانت بعد صدمتكم برجعة ربى قعوار للمسيحيه*

*الا ان هدي لحضرتك مثل بسيط على امل ان الصدمه تخف ولو اني اشك المهم*


*انا كام اوقات ابني بيطلب مني يروح لعند رفيقه وارفض واقول مش راضيه*

*ويجي زوجي ويقول لا معلش خليه يروح فبقول لو راح انا مش مسؤله عن مرواحه*

*لو صارلو شي او خرب شي او قصر بدراسته اوك *

*هل هاد معناه انو مش ابني لا طبعا انما معناه اني مش راضيه على مرواحه*

*اما عن موقف الكنيسه واضح وهو عدم الرضى عن الانقياد لرغبات شعب لا يهمها رايهم*

*او كلامهم عنها لكن اللي انزل الفيديو ما نزلو بسماح الكنيسه انما لرغباتهم الشخصيه ورغبة كاميليا لتكذيب *

*الاشاعات اللي طلعت عليها وهي بريئه منها يعني كلام الكنيسه والتصريحات فهي للتوضيح*

*انها مش راضيه للانصياع عند رغبات اي شخص لمجرد محاولة التخلص من بعض الشائعات*


*وبيكفي  ان اعطيكي لتشوفي هالمووضوع لنشوف تعليقك عليه *




*التليفزيون  المصرى يؤكد صحة فيديو كاميليا شحاتة .. " أكد التليفزيون المصرى مساء أمس  الخميس، عبر القناة الأولى الأرضية والفضائية، وقناة النيل للأخبار صحة  مقطع الفيديو الذى ظهرت فيه السيدة كاميليا شحاتة زاخر زوجة كاهن دير مواس،  الذى أعلنت من خلاله أنها باقية على الديانة المسيحية. "                                                 * 
​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*عزيزتي انصار المصطفى الغير منصور !! 

ربنا يشفيكي !! 
 هو انتوا صار معاكم حول يعني !! 

مش شايفين يعني انه الست اللي في الفيديو هي كاميليا !! 
او يمكن تكون شبح كاميليا هههههههههه 

ربنا يعينكم ... عنجد حالتكم صعبة قوي 

​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *عزيزتي انصار المصطفى الغير منصور !! ​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يشفيكي !! *
> ...


اختي ريد كيف حالك ؟؟؟
لا انا قد ناقشت الاخ سامح حول الفيديو في موضوع اخر لكن سؤالي لك لماذا تنفي الكنيسه علاقتها با الفيديو ؟؟؟ و لم تاكده
و لماذا لا تظهر كميليا على القنوات الفضائيه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
و شكرا على وصفك لي


----------



## besm alslib (11 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لكن سؤالي لك لماذا تنفي الكنيسه علاقتها با الفيديو ؟؟؟ و لم تاكده
> و لماذا لا تظهر كميليا على القنوات الفضائيه ؟؟؟؟؟
> و شكرا على وصفك لي



*حضرتك تجاهلتي ردي لان فيه الرد عليكي *

*وعشان هيك هكتفي بالضحك بيني وبين نفسي لاني كنت متوقعه النتيجه *

*وهي الخوف من الفهم والحرص على التمسك بالاكاذيب والاوهام خشيه على التشكيك في مصداقية دينكم وشيوخكم وحتى مصادقيتكم الشخصيه *


*سلام المسيح*
​


----------



## axed (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*المسلم عايز تحليل ال dna علشان دماغه المحشورة من الزبالات السلفية و الأكاذيب الإسلامية تفهم إن ده كاميليا .. و ماعتقدش أنه هيصدق برضه...


هتفضلوا تكذبوا كده لحد ما تموتوا لأن الكذب وسيلة تبرر غايتكم القذرة..
​*


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اختي ريد كيف حالك ؟؟؟
> لا انا قد ناقشت الاخ سامح حول الفيديو في موضوع اخر لكن سؤالي لك لماذا تنفي الكنيسه علاقتها با الفيديو ؟؟؟ و لم تاكده
> و لماذا لا تظهر كميليا على القنوات الفضائيه ؟؟؟؟؟
> و شكرا على وصفك لي



*من ربنا بخير نشكر الرب 
اما بخصوص ظهورها على القنوات الفضائية فلا احد يجبرها على ذلك
الكنيسة ممكن رافضة لاسباب شخصية 
رفض الكنيسة او قبولها لا ينفي ان من في الفيديو هي كاميليا 

لان من في الفيديو هي فعلا كاميليا 
​*


----------



## sony_33 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

esambraveheart قال:


> *بمناسبة ظهور اختنا في المسيح تاسوني \ كاميليا شحاته و اعلانها تمسكها بمسيحيتها و تكذيبها لما اشاعه الرعاع الهمج المسلمون من اكاذيب و قصص كاذبة مفبركة حول تحولها لدين الرجس و النجاسة و التضليل و الاكاذيب ..الاسلام..
> اعلمكم بزيارة الكابتن " جبريل " لي اثناء قيامي بتسليك حوض المطبخ حيث اوحي لي بهذه السورة العظيمة ...سورة "الكبسه" .​
> سورة "الكبسه"​
> كاف باء سين هاء ..ان الاسلام لوباء
> ...


ولا المتطفلين والجاهلين
امين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
روعة​


----------



## emad62 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*قلنا الكلام ده خمسين الف مره *
*ظهور كاميليا لن ينهى المشكله *
*لان المشكله فى راس المشكيين*
*ازمه وفاء لم تنتههى حتى هذه اللحظه *
*رغم انها صرحت فى ال bbcفى اول المشكله انها ولدت مسيحيه وستموت مسيحيه*
*لكن حتى هذه اللحظه وفاء مسلمه ومحجوزه فى الدير مع الرجاله*
*والاخر يرجعوا يقولوا هى مش حتزود الاسلام بس تطلع ولما تطلع يقولوا مش هى *
*حرام عليكم خراب البلد مش حيفيد حد *
*صدقونى الخراب سيحل على راس الجمع لن ينجو منه احد*
*الجميع مش حيلاقى ياكل يجد  محدش حيلاقى شغل*
*الناس ختخطف اللقمه الناشفه منب عضهم*
*فى مشاكل كتيره فى البلد عايزه الناس تقف مع بعض*
*مش ضد بعض*
*عملنا ايه فى مشكله النيل وازمه دول حض النيل*
*راحت اتنيلت وفضلت كاميليا وام يحى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

متشكر ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا زاما ع مرورك​*


----------



## marcelino (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*خرجت كاميليا لتؤكد لنا حقيقة المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه مجتمع الزيف مجتمع الضلال مجتمع يساق مثل الغنم وراء اي شائعة او اي اكذوبة يصدق فيها المسلمون انفسهم اما بحثا عن انتصار زائف او فرصة للاساءه ضد الكنيسة والتطرف ضدها !*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا مارو ع مرورك

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هو انتم عاوزين منا نكذب الفيديو دا الي تعترف فيه الكنيسه ان كميليا اسلمت
*وفي لقاء اخر مع فضائية تنصيرية اكد اغابيوس اسلام كامليا *​ 
 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbKtIsroYHk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


http://www.tanseerel.com/main/articl...rticle_no=8822​ 
وغيرها من الوثائق و اصدق الفيديو المجهول التي حتى لم تعترف بها الكنيسه التي تحتفظ بكميليا غير الاختلاف في صوره البنت التي ظهرت و بين كميليا


​ 


​ 








نحن نريد من الكنيسه ان تظهر كميليا على القنوات الفضائيه و تقول انها لم تعتنق الاسلام 
اما الفيديو المجهول دا لم يقنع حتى الكنيسه نفسها .على الاقل من اجل مصر و لتهدأت الرأي العام يجب على الكنيسه اظهار كميليا في القنوات الفضائيه لماذا ترفض الكنيسه اظهارها ؟؟؟
اذا كانت الكنيسه اظهرت كميليا من اول ما اختطفت لما وصلنا الى هذا الحد بجد يجب على الكنيسه اظهار كميليا سريعا حتى لا يتفاقم الوضع في مصر اكثر ​


----------



## جيلان (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مقالة رائعة وفعلا كلامها والفيديو كان بمثابة صدمة ليهم 
ربنا يحميها ويهديهم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هو انتم عاوزين منا نكذب الفيديو دا الي تعترف فيه الكنيسه ان كميليا اسلمت
> *وفي لقاء اخر مع فضائية تنصيرية اكد اغابيوس اسلام كامليا *​
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbKtIsroYHk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



_*رغم اننا قلنا كتير وفهمناكي كتير
لكن انتي قفله مخك وعقلك وقلبك
والدليل كل شويه تنقلي الصور دي من منتديات اسلاميه
بتنقلي وخلاص كوبي وبست مش عايزه تفهمي
وعلي العموم هي هتظهر بكره الساعه 9 مساء
بتوقيت القاهره مع رشيد علي قناه الحياه المسيحيه
والفيديو اللي بتقولي عليه مفبرك اشرف علي تصويره
نجل شقيق البابا شنوده ولكن الكنيسه لم تعترف به
لكي لا تتحمل اي مسئوليه ناتجه ع الفيديو
فهمتي ولا لسه وياريت تقري الرد ده تاني
اللي انتي مش رديتي عليه اول مره
:download:*_​


besm alslib قال:


> *برغم عدم اقتناعي نهائيا بالنقاش *
> 
> *لان عارفه الصدمه اثرت عليكي وعلى غيرك وخصوصا انها كانت بعد صدمتكم برجعة ربى قعوار للمسيحيه*
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> مقالة رائعة وفعلا كلامها والفيديو كان بمثابة صدمة ليهم
> ربنا يحميها ويهديهم




*شكرا جيلان ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Profvip (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هو فيه ردود اتحذفت ليا ؟ 
أنا مش حأزعل لو حصل كده - بس على اﻷقل أعرف السبب عشان أحاول إنى أشارك فى المواضيع بشكل إيجابى من غير الخروج على قوانين المنتدى 
و شكرا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

profvip قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هو فيه ردود اتحذفت ليا ؟
> أنا مش حأزعل لو حصل كده - بس على اﻷقل أعرف السبب عشان أحاول إنى أشارك فى المواضيع بشكل إيجابى من غير الخروج على قوانين المنتدى
> و شكرا




*تقدر تروح قسم الشكاوي عشان تسأل وتعرف
واكيد هيتم الرد عليك هناك
لكن اكيد ردودك ملهاش دعوه بالخبر او لاي سبب اخر
وده بيحصل معايا لما بدخل في كلام تاني لا يخص الموضوع
بيتم حذفه منعا للتشتييت فهمت كلامي*​


----------



## Profvip (12 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تقدر تروح قسم الشكاوي عشان تسأل وتعرف
> واكيد هيتم الرد عليك هناك
> لكن اكيد ردودك ملهاش دعوه بالخبر او لاي سبب اخر
> وده بيحصل معايا لما بدخل في كلام تاني لا يخص الموضوع
> بيتم حذفه منعا للتشتييت فهمت كلامي*​



شكرا مايكل و اسف على اللغبطه 
ربنا يكون فى عون الموديراتوزر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

profvip قال:


> شكرا مايكل و اسف على اللغبطه
> ربنا يكون فى عون الموديراتوزر




*ولايهمك 
ربنا معاك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*ومصادر امنيه اكدت صحه الفيديو ... كاميليا شحاته مسيحيه ولم تسلم ​**
لينك جريده الدستور 

http://dostor.org/politics/egypt/10/september/9/28078


وأكد التليفزيون المصرى مساء أمس الخميس، عبر القناة الأولى الأرضية والفضائية، وقناة النيل للأخبار صحة مقطع الفيديو الذى ظهرت فيه السيدة كاميليا شحاتة زاخر زوجة كاهن دير مواس، الذى أعلنت من خلاله أنها باقية على الديانة المسيحية.

وقالت قناة النيل للأخبار، إن مصادر أمنية أكدت صحة مقطع الفيديو الذى ظهرت فيه كاميليا شحاتة، وأعلنت فيه أنها باقية على ديانتها المسيحية ولم تتحول إلى أى ديانة أخرى، إلى جانب تمسكها بحياتها الأسرية والاجتماعية، ونفت أيضا تعرضها لأى نوع من التعذيب أو الضغوط من الكنيسة.

وكان "اليوم السابع" أذاع مساء الأربعاء الماضى الفيديو الخاص بالسيدة كاميليا شحاتة، فى أول ظهور إعلامى لها عقب حالة الجدل التى أثيرت بشأنها خاصة فيما يتعلق بقيام الكنيسة بالتحفظ عليها فى مكان غير معلوم.

.​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا مايكل للموضوع​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> _*رغم اننا قلنا كتير وفهمناكي كتير*_
> _*لكن انتي قفله مخك وعقلك وقلبك*_
> _*والدليل كل شويه تنقلي الصور دي من منتديات اسلاميه*_
> _*بتنقلي وخلاص كوبي وبست مش عايزه تفهمي*_
> ...


ان شاء الله نشوف البرنامج بكره و ان شاء الله ما يكونش مثل الفيديو الاول و تكون هي كميليا نفسها دون وجود اي اختلاف 
و شكرا على الخبر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> ان شاء الله نشوف الفيديو بكره و ان شاء الله ما يكونش مثل الفيديو الاول و تكون هي كميليا نفسها دون وجود اي اختلاف
> و شكرا على الخبر



مين قال ان كاميليا هتطلع على قناة الحياة بث مباشر او حتى مسجل القناة ستتناول القضيه وماحدث بها من تجاوزات وستعرض الفيديو المنشور فقط​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> مين قال ان كاميليا هتطلع على قناة الحياة بث مباشر او حتى مسجل القناة ستتناول القضيه وماحدث بها من تجاوزات وستعرض الفيديو المنشور فقط​


 
اخي سامح انا لم اقل انها سوف تظهر و انما زميلنا في هذه المشاركه له


> _وعلي العموم هي هتظهر بكره الساعه 9 مساء
> *بتوقيت القاهره مع رشيد علي قناه الحياه المسيحيه*_


لكن المفروض بل الافضل ان تظهر الكنيسه كميليا سريعا على القنوات الفضائيه حتى لا يتفاقم الوضع اكثر في مصر
هل قليل على مصر ان تتنازل الكنيسه قليلا و تظهر كميليا على الهواء في بث مباشر او حتى تسجيل اعتقد لا لهذا اتمنى ان تظهر كميليا و تعلن انها لم تعتنق الاسلام حتى لا يزداد الامر سوء 
اما الفديوهات المجهوله لن تحل شي في المشكله  
 وانا مش فاهمه لماذا تعترض الكنيسه على اظهار كميليا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لكن المفروض بل الافضل ان تظهر الكنيسه كميليا سريعا على القنوات الفضائيه حتى لا يتفاقم الوضع اكثر في مصر
> هل قليل على مصر ان تتنازل الكنيسه قليلا و تظهر كميليا على الهواء في بث مباشر او حتى تسجيل اعتقد لا لهذا اتمنى ان تظهر كميليا و تعلن انها لم تعتنق الاسلام حتى لا يزداد الامر سوء
> اما الفديوهات المجهوله لن تحل شي في المشكله
> وانا مش فاهمه لماذا تعترض الكنيسه على اظهار كميليا



من قال ان ظهورها على القنوات الفضائيه سيحل المشكله او يؤججها ان اظهرناها على قناة فضائيه سيقال نفس الكلام انها الدوبليره وووو
اقوى دليل على ان من ظهرت فىالفيديوالمنشورهو كاميليا هو الصمت المطبق الذى ساد قرية دير مواس بعد عرض الشريط فدعينا نتكلم بالعقل
لو كانت من ظهرت بالشريط ليست كاميليا الم نكن سنجد مئات المكالمات تنهال على القنوات الاسلاميه من دير مواس وتعلن عن الخداع المطبق وووووووو
                                     من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع


----------



## انصار المصطفى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> من قال ان ظهورها على القنوات الفضائيه سيحل المشكله او يؤججها ان اظهرناها على قناة فضائيه سيقال نفس الكلام انها الدوبليره وووو
> اقوى دليل على ان من ظهرت فىالفيديوالمنشورهو كاميليا هو الصمت المطبق الذى ساد قرية دير مواس بعد عرض الشريط فدعينا نتكلم بالعقل
> لو كانت من ظهرت بالشريط ليست كاميليا الم نكن سنجد مئات المكالمات تنهال على القنوات الاسلاميه من دير مواس وتعلن عن الخداع المطبق وووووووو
> من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع


 
اخي سامح امانه انت بتتكلم با العقل ؟؟؟؟؟
صدقني اذا ظهرت كميليا في القنوات الفضائيه سوف يحل المشكله لكن كميليا نفسها فنحن لدينا صور لكميليا ام التي ظهرت في الفيديو الاول لا تشبه كميليا ابدا لا با الحواجب ولا الفم و لا اي شي غير فرق العمر الواضح 
اذا ظهرت هي بنفسها وكان كلامها متزن اي غير مجبره لانه من الصوت تعرف ومن الصوره اذا كانت مجبره او لا سوف نعتبرها مثل ربا و سوف ننساها فورا لان امثال ربا لا يهمونا لانها تخدع نفسها قبل اي شخص اخر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اخي سامح امانه انت بتتكلم با العقل ؟؟؟؟؟
> صدقني اذا ظهرت كميليا في القنوات الفضائيه سوف يحل المشكله لكن كميليا نفسها فنحن لدينا صور لكميليا ام التي ظهرت في الفيديو الاول لا تشبه كميليا ابدا لا با الحواجب ولا الفم و لا اي شي غير فرق العمر الواضح
> اذا ظهرت هي بنفسها وكان كلامها متزن اي غير مجبره لانه من الصوت تعرف ومن الصوره اذا كانت مجبره او لا سوف نعتبرها مثل ربا و سوف ننساها فورا لان امثال ربا لا يهمونا لانها تخدع نفسها قبل اي شخص اخر


أختى انصار الاسلام تجاهلتى كل الكلام عن موقف اهل دير مواس الى عايشوا كاميليا 25 سنه كامله من الفيديوا وضربتى به عرض الحائط.
اما عن نبرة الصوت اى انسان يصور فيديولمدة 11دقيقه لأول مره فى حياته وهويعلم ان هذا الفيديو سيراه الملايين من الطبيعى ان يكون مرتبكا بعض الشئ 
انا عن نفسى شفت الشريط لقيت السيده كاميليا طبيعيه جدا .​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> أختى انصار الاسلام تجاهلتى كل الكلام عن موقف اهل دير مواس الى عايشوا كاميليا 25 سنه كامله من الفيديوا وضربتى به عرض الحائط.​
> اما عن نبرة الصوت اى انسان يصور فيديولمدة 11دقيقه لأول مره فى حياته وهويعلم ان هذا الفيديو سيراه الملايين من الطبيعى ان يكون مرتبكا بعض الشئ
> 
> انا عن نفسى شفت الشريط لقيت السيده كاميليا طبيعيه جدا .​


 انا لم اكلمك عن اهل دير مواس لانهم يعرفو اين كميليا و المفروض انهم لا يعترضو لمصلحت المسيحين لانهم لو اعترضو على الاعلام سوف يؤكد ذلك كلام المسلمين لهذا انا لم اتكلم عنهم اما عن نبره الصوت انا لم اكلمك عن الفيديو الاول المنسوب الى الاخت كميليا و انما عن الفيديو او البرنامج الذي سوف يعرض غدا عن كميليا كما قال زميلنا مسبقا 
امانه البنت الي في الفيديو الاول هي كميليا الم تلاحظ فرق الحواجب و العمر و الفم و غيرها


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

انا لم أتكلم اطلاقا على مسيحيي دير مواس بل على مسلميها ما موقفهم؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> انا لم أتكلم اطلاقا على مسيحيي دير مواس بل على مسلميها ما موقفهم؟


 
طيب اذا كانت هي لماذا لم يتكلم اهل مواس على انها هي لاجل تهدأت الوضع و بيان الحقيقه لانه اذا كانت هي و قالت انها لم تعتنق الاسلام لن يهمنا امرها مثلها مثل ربا ولا يخاف المسلمين من الكلام ؟؟؟؟ اسفه لاني رديت السؤال بسؤال اخر وذلك من اجل توصيل الفكره فقط 
المهم اتمنى ان تظهر الكنيسه كميليا في اسرع وقت لاجل تهدأت الوضع في مصر


----------



## Rosetta (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*بماذا تهمك كاميليا يا انصار !! ؟؟؟ عجبي تريدون زيادة اتباع الاسلام بابشع و اشنع الطرق ووصلت فيكم للكذب و التبلي !! 

اجيبي بماذا تهمك كاميليا و ما سر هذا الاهتمام و الدفاع و صور و اثبات انها لليست هي !! 

على فكرة لو كان قصدك عن الشامة اللي على دقنها فهذا اثبات غبي لان كاميليا في الفيديو ظهرت من دون مكياج و صورها الاخرى كانت مع مكياج و اكيد انتي بنت و بتعرفي انه المكياج يخفي بلاوي البشرة و يجعل الفتاة فتاة مختلفة!! ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*قناة الحياة بث مباشر



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91469 
لمشاهدة برنامج سؤال جرئ يوم الإثنين 13 سبتمبر الساعة 9 مساء بتوقيت القاهرة
موضوع الحلقه
عن
السيدة كاميليا شحاتة
http://www.islamexplained.com/Daring...1/Default.aspx






​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم كلكم

وربنا يهديكم يا مسلمين​*


----------



## esambraveheart (4 أكتوبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اخي سامح امانه انت بتتكلم با العقل ؟؟؟؟؟
> صدقني اذا ظهرت كميليا في القنوات الفضائيه سوف يحل المشكله لكن كميليا نفسها فنحن لدينا صور لكميليا ام التي ظهرت في الفيديو الاول لا تشبه كميليا ابدا لا با الحواجب ولا الفم و لا اي شي غير فرق العمر الواضح
> اذا ظهرت هي بنفسها وكان كلامها متزن اي غير مجبره لانه من الصوت تعرف ومن الصوره اذا كانت مجبره او لا سوف نعتبرها مثل ربا و سوف ننساها فورا لان امثال ربا لا يهمونا لانها تخدع نفسها قبل اي شخص اخر




*
  كل المسلمين ضمائرهم ميته ..ترتضي الظلم و تخترع الاكاذيب و تدافع باستماته عن الاكاذيب التي اخترعتها و لا ترضي بغير الافتراء و الظلم و تزوير الحقائق بديلا .

حقا ان المسلمين ابناء الشياطين و ليسوا فقط اتباع للشيطان .
و ردا علي انكاركم لكل حق و محاولاتكم المستميته الدؤوبة لنصرة اكاذيبكم بالرغم من افتضاحها ..لا نجاوب الشياطين امثالكم الا بسورة الكبسه :​سورة "الكبسه"​ 
كاف باء سين هاء ..ان الاسلام لوباء
انا كبسناهم شر كبسة..
و وضعنا السنتهم تحت الحذاء
ارايت " كبسة " الكذابين..
الذين يلبسون قناع الدين ..
و يستحلون اعراض الاخرين ..
و يدعون اسلام المسيحيين.
و يختلقون الذرائع عامدين..
ليحرقوا كل غال و ثمين..
ففضحناهم و كشفنا الالاعيب.
و اخرسنا مبتدعي الاكاذيب
الذين لا يعرفون العيب
و ليس علي ضمائرهم رقيب
انا نصرنا اولاد المسيح
السائرين علي الدرب الصحيح
و ازحنا عنهم غمة الاسلام
و اخرسنا الهمج رعاة الاغنام
الذين لا عهد لهم و لا سلام
يبتدعون القصص و يصدقون
و يتبعون مريضا مجنون
لا ضمير له و لا دين
الا دين الرجس وبئس الدين
كتابه دنس.. و شرعه السكين
مسعور لا يشفق علي مسكين
انا اخرسنا المسلمين
و لعناهم الي يوم الدين
و كشفنا كذب الكذابين
و كبسناهم كبسا مبين
و نجينا وفاء قسطنطين
و جعلنا كاميليا من الفائزين​​*​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشفتش ناس بالحقد والكراهيه دى بالرغم من ظهور كاميليا واعلانها مسيحيتها وأنها لم تذهب للإسلام ابدا مظاهره جديده بالاسكنددريه الجمعه القادمه تطالب بكاميليا ....... الناس دى عايزه تولع البلد وخلاص*


----------



## MAJI (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الاسلام فتنة محمدية
وحجة سياسية
وترسيخ للجاهلية
والغاء للحرية
ربنا في عون كل مدينة فيها افكار اسلامية
شكرا على الخبر 
والرب يحميك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم

وربنا يهديهم​*


----------

